# Somme Battlefield Documentary



## Emac44 (Jan 12, 2007)

History channel is screening a Documentary on the Somme Battlefield. Using film taken during WW1 about the Somme. The documentary will screen here in Australia late in January. Documentary is trying to examine what parts of this film shot during WW1 is actual battle scenes and what had to be staged later for the cameras. should be a good one to watch for the History channel buffs in the forum. So keep an eye out for it


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 12, 2007)

I'd like to see it.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 13, 2007)

Already played here NS it was pretty good if I can remember correctly they almost named the guys in the clip. I think it was on PBS


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 13, 2007)

Come to think of it, I may have seen bits and pieces of it. I seem to recall catching it while I was off-watch alongside one evening.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 13, 2007)

Don't remember seeing it here, kind of a bummer. Would like to.


----------



## Emac44 (Feb 2, 2007)

Its ok tim I missed it any way. Was overseas when it screened here. hopefuly will be repeated


----------



## renrich (Feb 25, 2007)

pbfoot, did you see the history channel series on the French and Indian War. I did not see it but always thought that was an interesting war. Wasn't it part of the 7 years war in Europe. One of my favorite movies is The Last of the Mohicans with DD Lewis.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 25, 2007)

renrich said:


> pbfoot, did you see the history channel series on the French and Indian War. I did not see it but always thought that was an interesting war. Wasn't it part of the 7 years war in Europe. One of my favorite movies is The Last of the Mohicans with DD Lewis.


never saw that one but I find the history channel at least in Canada is becoming pretty lame I should no more about it as Fort Niagara is only 20km away but its to much grief to cross the border so the only way I can see it is from Fort George


----------

